# Show me your crested geckos/setups, Need ideas(Shows mine)



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,
I am looking for people to post pictures of there crested geckos and there setups. My crested gecko is still young so I have him/her in a smaller tank at the moment and I have an adult cage set up with lots of fake plants/vines/forest branches and I am getting a live coffee plant to grow up the middle of it as I was told theese are fine for them? Advice on that?. Anyway here is mine him/her is a harlequin :
Reptile Forums - Mcadam1222's Album: Reptiles - Picture

Thanks in advance


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's mine: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...planted-hexagonal-vivarium-crested-gecko.html

It has changed a little bit since then, a few plants have died, but the lucky tree and the palms are hardy. Also all the plants in it are live.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is probably my favourite


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

this is my old setup


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Soli said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...planted-hexagonal-vivarium-crested-gecko.html
> 
> It has changed a little bit since then, a few plants have died, but the lucky tree and the palms are hardy. Also all the plants in it are live.


It looks good


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> This is probably my favourite
> image


Looks really good:2thumb:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> this is my old setup
> image


That looks awesome, Nice cresties too


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Soli said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...planted-hexagonal-vivarium-crested-gecko.html
> 
> It has changed a little bit since then, a few plants have died, but the lucky tree and the palms are hardy. Also all the plants in it are live.


wish i could find them hinges over here got a hex tank just need to sort the doors


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have cresties, I have mourning geckos, but they're in a 45x45x60 tank setup exactly like a crestie would be. Heres mine, no substrate or the 3 other floor plants I have in now though as the photo was mid-setup.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Squishy's gaf (45x45x60 exo-terra)


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> wish i could find them hinges over here got a hex tank just need to sort the doors


I had to order a few as the first one broke, Even with the multiple hinges it has started sagging >_< I should've gone with metal hinges


----------

